# Medical Insurance for an over 80 year Old Aussie



## illinge (Jul 6, 2014)

G'day........I have read on this forum about medical insurance and it seems like getting medical/health insurance in Thailand when one is over 80 is near to impossible.......is my assumption correct?

I still live in Australia where I have medical insurance. Can I continue paying that premium in Australia if I move permanently to Thailand and fly back to Australia (assuming I am able to fly back  ) for big operations?

But what about for emergencies like a car accident or heat attack in Thailand. 

What are my options as an 80+ year old?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope you will be able to get good information on your insurance needs question. One thing worth looking into is your legal ability to collect the retirement (social security) from Australia when living in ANY foreign country.
My understanding is that people from OZ will loose their retirement benefits if staying out of the country for more than a few weeks each time...


----------



## pt49 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> My understanding is that people from OZ will loose their retirement benefits if staying out of the country for more than a few weeks each time...


Not true.

I contacted the department of human resorces and centrelink asking what happens if I live overseas while on my aged pension, and was told that they will send my pension anywhere in the world that I choose to live... direct debit to any bank account I choose.

I am not required to return to Australia at all unless I wish to retain my health card.

Other pensioners (disability etc) MUST return regularly to retain their pensions... every 6 weeks i think.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pt49 said:


> Not true.
> 
> I contacted the department of human resorces and centrelink asking what happens if I live overseas while on my aged pension, and was told that they will send my pension anywhere in the world that I choose to live... direct debit to any bank account I choose.
> 
> ...


PT49, that's good to know and glad you are able to retain pension income here. There are many banks here like anywhere else. Many of them have problems with honesty and reliability. For that reason, the US government restricts Social Security payments here to a select few banks that are approved.
For that reason alone, I'd suggest using one of them. I don't have the names of all of them but China Bank, BPI, and Metrobank are all on the list and are reliable. Would suggest using one on them.

Thanks for the correction on pensions being paid here and good luck.


Jet Lag..


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Uhm JetLag........China Bank, BPI, Metrobank? 
They're probably in the Phillies, but here we do have Kasikornbank, Bangkok Bank, Siam Commercial Bank, Siam City Bank, Ayudhya Bank and a few more. 
All banks in Thailand are supervised by the Bank of Thailand and as such your savings are safe up to a certain level (I think it's one million baht).

The only problem in Thailand is opening a bank-account. Due to money-laundering in the past (and still) you must have a very good reason to open an account. 

Regarding your insurance: It's almost impossible to enter an insurance program and if you're able to enter, it'll cost you approx. your pension. 

A heart-attack is the least of a possible problem. That will do for about THB 500,000, but suffering from cancer is another story........that can go up to THB 5,000,000 if not more.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joseph44 said:


> Uhm JetLag........China Bank, BPI, Metrobank?
> They're probably in the Phillies, but here we do have Kasikornbank, Bangkok Bank, Siam Commercial Bank, Siam City Bank, Ayudhya Bank and a few more.
> All banks in Thailand are supervised by the Bank of Thailand and as such your savings are safe up to a certain level (I think it's one million baht).
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I was thinking you wanted to have the pension sent to a bank over this way. My wife and I are using a local {approved} bank for US Social Security and have had good luck. Opening any type of an account here is easy and just requires an immigration issued ACR card when you open the account.

Jet..


----------

